# My new layout - slow progress...



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

As you all know by now I have a little N layout using Kato Unitrack. Size 4m (13' 1.5") x 0.8m (2' 7.5") double tracked dog-bone.

I didn't build it originally - my late friend did. It used to live in his garage and then it moved to my garage early 2016.

Last year we had to build on a flat for the monster-in-law - I lost my old garage but got a new smaller one and a dedicated train room of about 220 square feet. Took me about 23 years but I got it at last!

So the house went from this


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

To this


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

The layout looked like this


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

It had a dust cover...


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

Near the end it looked like this.


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

So then I needed some things done to the room. 

















Then added the layout - now split in two...


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

Then the unpacking...


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

All this was carefully watched over by my security team...


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

So the plan is to build a bridge over the window to extend the layout - just to make the runs longer. Then I had a brain fart - a glass bridge across the window! Surprisingly enough it wasn't as expensive as I thought it would be and it looks like this now. 12mm or just shy of 0.5" glass for the bed of the bridge with 4mm (0.125") sides. The opening is 1.8m (5' 11") and the bridge 2m (6' 6.5")

Yes, that's Table Mountain seen in the background - the reason for the glass bridge!

































Can easily take 4 to maybe 6 tacks... although I plan to only put 4 across. I might even go with Peco code 55 track to make the profile even lower.


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

So, what do you guys think so far?


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Looks life a cool start! If I'm seeing the pictures right it will be a large U?

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Wow, that looks great! I love the glass bridge idea!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Ed

That is one of the best train man caves on the Forum.
You done good. There has to be a bunch of very
envious members drooling over it.

Don


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

I absolutely love it. It's got me excited to see it growing. Keep up the good work and definitely keep posting.


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

vette-kid said:


> Looks life a cool start! If I'm seeing the pictures right it will be a large U?


Basically yes. Double track folded dog-bone!


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

Chaostrain said:


> I absolutely love it. It's got me excited to see it growing. Keep up the good work and definitely keep posting.


Will do. I'm very lazy by nature but I have to spark with this layout. Wife is getting restless and might use the room as a study...

I pull in, ring up some Pink Floyd and voila - no more progress....


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

To enter the room you go via this inviting door...yes, that's a length of Peco N track above the door. My wife's idea!


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

I need a sign like that that says:

 CAUTION:
HEAVY men playing with tiny
EQUIPMENT


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

JeffHurl said:


> I need a sign like that that says:
> 
> CAUTION:
> HEAVY men playing with tiny
> EQUIPMENT


Same here. What do you think the BIG in BigEd stands for…


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

BTW, Pink Floyd is in my top 3 all-time favorites. I have an undisputed top 3: Pink Floyd, Dire Straits and Neil Young. Three groups/artsist with a remarkable guitar signature sound.

The Moody Blues would round out my top 4, but they are a distant 4th. 5th could be any number of bands depending on the day and my mood... Fleetwood Mac, Styx, Allen Parsons Project, The Who, Steely Dan, The Doors, Yes, the list goes on with a bunch of different bands that would round out my top 10 at any given time.


----------



## lovin it (Nov 21, 2012)

I really like your cabinets for storing your supply of cars and engines, if so could you tell us how made them or did you buy them?


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

JeffHurl said:


> BTW, Pink Floyd is in my top 3 all-time favorites. I have an undisputed top 3: Pink Floyd, Dire Straits and Neil Young. Three groups/artsist with a remarkable guitar signature sound.
> 
> The Moody Blues would round out my top 4, but they are a distant 4th. 5th could be any number of bands depending on the day and my mood... Fleetwood Mac, Styx, Allen Parsons Project, The Who, Steely Dan, The Doors, Yes, the list goes on with a bunch of different bands that would round out my top 10 at any given time.


My music taste is quite wide but it also include a lot of 60/70's music which is strange as I was born in 1971! But my train engineer dad unknowingly also bred my love for trains and his music... Led Zep, Audience, Gravy Train, Ramases, Stones to name a few. All of the above that you mentioned too...

Under the bridge in the window is my hi-fi and I have a huge vinyl collection too - not as big as my trains yet several 100...

A mug of coffee, a train running and some music - what more does one need to unwind?


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

lovin it said:


> I really like your cabinets for storing your supply of cars and engines, if so could you tell us how made them or did you buy them?


Didn't make a single one I'm afraid. All are made custom for people and all of them left the country and I just bought them. Most are made with cabinet quality plywood except for the 2 biggest ones - that is a combination of pressed wood and oak I think. The 2 little black ones were originally one but my friend cut it in half but then lost interest. I added backing boards and painted it and it now houses most of my Micro Trains...ok, some of it...

The ones on the floor are VHS / DVD shelving but they also work well. Once I put backing on them they became quite sturdy. The oak rack under the TV was an office furniture item I stole off the kids...

The one with the Kato locomotives on the wall is made from oak strips that are used in stainless steel wine tanks...I kid you not. They just happened to be the right size. 

At some point I'll take closeups. You just have to see the potential in a bookcase or rack - maybe a slight modification and it will work wonders.

I have an old check-book drawer-cupboard from a bank in the garage thats also very nice. Wish I could fit it in the train room but I ran out of space. I store most of my building materials, kits and intermodal stuff there. I fear for the day SWAMBO will drive into it...

The white cupboards under the counter tops are like Home Depot flatpack stuff but my carpenter made it cheaper as he was on site already. Very handy...









I said a lot but also not much. Hope you got some ideas or answers. Let me know if or what closeups you need.


----------



## Steve Rothstein (Jan 1, 2021)

Well, it started out nicely with the layout, got much better with the new train room, went to excellent with the glass bridge I love that idea for crossing the window), and then it blew me away completely with the collection of trains. I am very envious of that collection.


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

Steve Rothstein said:


> ...
> I love that idea for crossing the window),
> ...


Me too. When I dreamed it up I though it might be a good idea as I have never seen anything like it before, plus I have a very nice and famous view! I'm glad it came out ok as I feared it might bomb.



Steve Rothstein said:


> ...
> and then it blew me away completely with the collection of trains. I am very envious of that collection.


Took many long years (24+), gave up smoking and don't drink so all my spare money goes into trains and...trains.

I also trade in secondhand stuff - I sell other people's trains for them as I love the haggle. I don't charge them anything but I ask freedom to make the prices (always fair). 

Sometimes I might even sell some of my own collection. 

Unfortunately I get first choice on what's up for sale and that is how your collection spirals out of control very quickly!😈


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

I gave up drinking about 2.5 years ago. That freed up probably $30 per week (I was a heavy drinker) or more. This new hobby is costing more than that old bad habit... But I'm healthier and happier.


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

JeffHurl said:


> I gave up drinking about 2.5 years ago. That freed up probably $30 per week (I was a heavy drinker) or more. This new hobby is costing more than that old bad habit... But I'm healthier and happier.


Me and my mates call our favorite hobby shop a "pusher" - it's worse than drugs I'm sure...


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Great looking start. Looking at the scenery around your home it doesn’t look like New Jersey. For some reason I thought you lived there!


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

Spence said:


> Great looking start. Looking at the scenery around your home it doesn’t look like New Jersey. For some reason I thought you lived there!


Maybe you are thinking of Big Ed - I’m too lazy for space. Nope, Cape Town South Africa… that’s Table Mountain in the background seen from the E / NE side.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Spence said:


> Great looking start. Looking at the scenery around your home it doesn’t look like New Jersey. For some reason I thought you lived there!


My Cousin.


----------



## Wooky_Choo_Bacca (Nov 13, 2020)

BigEd said:


> All this was carefully watched over by my security team...
> View attachment 563429
> 
> View attachment 563430


I take it you are #1 ? LOL


----------



## Wooky_Choo_Bacca (Nov 13, 2020)

JeffHurl said:


> BTW, Pink Floyd is in my top 3 all-time favorites. I have an undisputed top 3: Pink Floyd, Dire Straits and Neil Young. Three groups/artsist with a remarkable guitar signature sound.
> 
> The Moody Blues would round out my top 4, but they are a distant 4th. 5th could be any number of bands depending on the day and my mood... Fleetwood Mac, Styx, Allen Parsons Project, The Who, Steely Dan, The Doors, Yes, the list goes on with a bunch of different bands that would round out my top 10 at any given time.


And another sad day yesterday in the music world with the passing of Dusty Hill of ZZTop


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

I love some of ZZ Top's more obscure bluesy stuff! There aren't many 3-member bands that make great music. Rush is the only other one that come to mind off the top of my head.


----------



## Wooky_Choo_Bacca (Nov 13, 2020)

BigEd said:


> Me too. When I dreamed it up I though it might be a good idea as I have never seen anything like it before, plus I have a very nice and famous view! I'm glad it came out ok as I feared it might bomb.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also gave up smoking (the 2nd time) 1 1/2 years ago, this time I haven't had the "heebie jeebies" about quitting (Chantix), sure I think sometimes "this would be where I'd light one up" but since it's just a fleeting thought AND not having any . . . . . . 
Ed, awesome job on the home addition (I had to look at the pics a couple of times then realized that next door was the same) and an even awesomer job on the new layout and the Glass Bridge


----------



## Wooky_Choo_Bacca (Nov 13, 2020)

JeffHurl said:


> I love some of ZZ Top's more obscure bluesy stuff! There aren't many 3-member bands that make great music. Rush is the only other one that come to mind off the top of my head.


Yeah there aren't many 3 members that stayed the same 3, and we lost Neil Peart last year and then later John Rutsey who had to drop out of RUSH due to medical issues


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Well, technically, Dusty wasn't an original member of ZZ Top either, but he did join back around 1970, I believe around the same time that Beard (the one without a beard) joined.


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

Wooky_Choo_Bacca said:


> I take it you are #1 ? LOL


Nope SWAMBO is…


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

Wooky_Choo_Bacca said:


> I also gave up smoking (the 2nd time) 1 1/2 years ago, this time I haven't had the "heebie jeebies" about quitting (Chantix), sure I think sometimes "this would be where I'd light one up" but since it's just a fleeting thought AND not having any . . . . . .


I also took two stabs at it. Once in 1997 when I accidentally knocked up the missus and then back in 2011. First one lasted 20 months and the last one 10 years and counting… 



Wooky_Choo_Bacca said:


> Ed, awesome job on the home addition (I had to look at the pics a couple of times then realized that next door was the same) and an even awesomer job on the new layout and the Glass Bridge


Thanks! I still sometimes have to stop and look where the house is.

I have to start picking up speed with the build. Wife wants the room…😇


----------



## Wooky_Choo_Bacca (Nov 13, 2020)

JeffHurl said:


> Well, technically, Dusty wasn't an original member of ZZ Top either, but he did join back around 1970, I believe around the same time that Beard (the one without a beard) joined.


I didn't know Dusty wasn't original but he's been bassin' as long as I can remember


----------



## Wooky_Choo_Bacca (Nov 13, 2020)

BigEd said:


> Nope SWAMBO is…


I'm prolly gonna kick meself but what 'zactly iz a SWAMBO ?? prolly heard it juss can't remember LOL


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

SWAMBO = She Who Always Must Be Obeyed


----------



## Wooky_Choo_Bacca (Nov 13, 2020)

BigEd said:


> SWAMBO = She Who Always Must Be Obeyed


LMAO, yeah, I forgot that one, I have one of those here and constantly get the "threat" of getting a foot up my azz LOL. I know she won't though


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

SWAMBO = why I'm trying to cram a working 2-track N scale layout into 4 square feet.


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

I am a lot bigger than her- makes no difference. I still sleep with one eye open… 😇


----------



## Wooky_Choo_Bacca (Nov 13, 2020)

GNfan said:


> SWAMBO = why I'm trying to cram a working 2-track N scale layout into 4 square feet.


Yeah mine is relegated to the front (living) room that we weren't using anyway except for the freezer. Layout is 4X8 with a 4X4 L extension and it's on casters. One day if I decide to tear this one out I will make it a little longer but not as wide except at the ends for the double (triple) track loops, maybe even do an over / under with it, we'll see


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

Took a few more pics tonight. Inside….


















And from the outside…









No comment on the current state of the cave…😇


----------



## Wooky_Choo_Bacca (Nov 13, 2020)

BigEd said:


> And from the outside…
> View attachment 563745
> 
> 
> No comment on the current state of the cave…😇


Yeah I will too 😈 a work in progress


----------



## princebhaini8 (Aug 25, 2021)

Looks life a cool start! If I'm seeing the pictures right it will be a large U?camscanner for pc  jiofi.local.html


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

princebhaini8 said:


> Looks life a cool start! If I'm seeing the pictures right it will be a large U?


Correct. 

Started a new job and not a lot of free time at the moment, but I need to up it a notch. Time is not waiting for anyone. Charlie Watts also gone to the big layout in the sky...😇


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

A year down the line, pun intended, and zero progress. The new job took a lot out of me BUT I resigned and will start a new job in October. Plan to start work on the layout asap, but I first have to clear the room as SWAMBO uses it as an over flow of the house junk... if my trains were not in there I would have set fire to the room!

My science teacher (who early on identified me as a lost cause) had a saying he loved to repeat to me: "The road to hell is paved with the skull's of people with good intentions". I think he knew me...

But I have a need to run some trains, while I sit and listen to some Pink Floyd and sip my strong coffee.

Time to shake some booty.


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

It must be Xmas... I have progress, albeit at the speed of glacier knots...but it is progress. I put the brackets up and the next step will be to cut the wood to fit on the brackets and then put the extruded foam sheets on top of the wood framing. Then I can start with the layout of the tracks!!! Oh boy, this took sooo long, but I finally have energy and just the oompf to get going.....


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

Bigger picture - excuse the mess. This is the view of the glass bridge over the window and how I need to connect it all.

Watch this space...


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

That's the joy of a hobby, you can work on what you want when you want. What anybody else does or things doesn't matter.


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

True that, however SWAMBO want to recycle my train room into a study as “I am not using it much”… I deflected that I use it to display a lot of my collection to no avail. I have to watch my back…I heard Humpty Dumpty was pushed…


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

A little more progress… want to complete the bench work tomorrow. Can be done…

I bought my wood stock a while back, but somewhere I screwed up and I had to cut my 44mm wide planks down to 40mm. PITA as my tablesaw is with a mate of mine who is restoring it. Luckily another mate was able to help.

Watch this space…


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

Is the bridge removable when not operating or is that not an egress window?


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

I have no idea what an egress window is but no, the bridge will be permanently fixed until SWAMBO sets fire to me…


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Deleted...oops


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

Took an awfull long time but I got the basic benchwork done, mostly… I think I need one more bracket fitted on the left hand side. Then the last piece of facia plank. Then I can place the extruded foam sheets down and start on track laying. Have to rip up some of the older track as they were crap (those sliding extender pieces). Exiting days ahead…


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

Oh and anchor the two approaches to the side of the glass bridge to the wall…

Out on the road tomorrow so cannot promise progress. But I will try…


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

It’s back to work tomorrow so I thought I better get something done before I take a few more rib shots…

First I had to figure out the lefthand side benchwork. Came up with this idea.


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

Done


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

While I was on a roll, I thought let’s keep going. I then cut up all the pieces and puzzled it all together.


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

View from a little further back.


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

Need to glue it all down and start on the track work. Also use this opportunity to sort out some snags in the trackwork!


----------

